# Happy HCD 1501-40 Design Transfer Issue



## mataone (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello All,
I have a Happy HCD1501-40 and I use to be able to transfer dst files from my PC via the USB connection. I shut down the embroidery for about 5 months and when I turned it back on all the files were gone and I am not able to upload new ones. It keeps saying "machine busy". I checked the monitor on the embroidery and for some reason it does not let me go to "drive mode". The lcd light in the front does not light up green. Any help anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------

